# Christian Haller's film: GLUE ... another great watch!



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

*Christian Haller's film: GLUE ... a MUST watch.*

One of my personal favorite shredders, swiss rider Christian Haller's super artistic but well depicted perspective of snowboarding. 

As for the vision of the film, he stated in Transworld: 

"_I hope the viewer understands our feeling of snowboarding better and might be able to see himself doing this. I feel like it’s important these days that the viewer understands what he’s looking at. *I don’t want to be some sort of stunt man and do crazy things* so people admire me for that. I think snowboarding is fascinating and can be really good looking. To me it’s still really unique and that was what we were aiming for. We aimed to translate snowboarding so people feel like dancing on the snow for themselves ... 

we just wanted to make sure to be really close to the rider to make it sort of more personal. It’s not about a black dot flying through the air but really having a close look at what’s happening right in front of the filmers lens_."


Well said. 


The rest of the article: GLUE Full Movie by Christian Haller | TransWorld SNOWboarding


A lot of awesome films this pre-season. But this surely is up there for me, personally. A vid any shredder can appreciate. And Ben Ferg makes an appearance also, so that's another bonus too lol. Hope you enjoy this as much as I did.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

This film is awesome, I loved it!

I loved the arty side of it, the up close and personal stuff, the riding/ carving. Short, sweet, to the point. 

To get all romantic about it all, as Christian stated himself, this was good looking to me. Nothing too massive or fancy (although, still a million times more than my ability!), just proper riding. Brought home to me why we go up the mountain. Why we ride. Made me think about those days when the turns are going well, its just you, the board and the snow.


As for the vision of the film, he stated in Transworld: "I hope the viewer understands our feeling of snowboarding better and might be able to see himself doing this. I feel like it’s important these days that the viewer understands what he’s looking at. I don’t want to be some sort of stunt man and do crazy things so people admire me for that. I think snowboarding is fascinating and can be really good looking. To me it’s still really unique and that was what we were aiming for. We aimed to translate snowboarding so people feel like dancing on the snow for themselves ... 

we just wanted to make sure to be really close to the rider to make it sort of more personal. It’s not about a black dot flying through the air but really having a close look at what’s happening right in front of the filmers lens."

Cool statement^^

Loved it!!


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

its great
......


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This was awwesome! Totally captures the reason why I still ride, reminds me of past shredding, and just looks like it could be my friends and I ripping it up. Very soulful riding and movie making went into this. You can tell they did it very lovingly.

Definitely got me so stoked on winter! It makes me want to go wax my boards...No other film this year has done that.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

freshy said:


> This was awwesome! Totally captures the reason why I still ride, reminds me of past shredding, and just looks like it could be my friends and I ripping it up. Very soulful riding and movie making went into this. You can tell they did it very lovingly.
> 
> Definitely got me so stoked on winter! It makes me want to go wax my boards...No other film this year has done that.


Hundo percent. "Soulboarding" as he called. But ya, its been getting such great reception from everyone, from the avg rider to many other fellow pros/filmers. IMO a strong candidate for video of the year. Super inspiring and relatable by most, if not all riders. I've watched it more than 5 times lol


----------

